# Sargent PSU2007 - EC200 Control Panel



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bit of a problem with the EC200 readout. I have just finished repairing the wiring that goes from the relays under the bonnet to the PSU2007/EC200. Part of the cable had come away from one of the retaining clips above where the alternator sits and consequently it rubbed on the alternator pulley whilst in motion and more or less cut through it!!  8O 8O I've now spliced the cables back together and weather-proofed them and all seems to be working ok except for one thing. The EC200 is now showing 0.0 volts for the vehicle battery (Poor)!! The vehicle battery is fine, I've checked it and there's no problem with it. I've removed the green fuse from the relay (to enable onboard electrics to work with the engine running) and the vehicle battery display shows 14.2 v (Good). As soon as I switch the engine off it reverts back to 0.0 volts!! :? :? Everything else is fine apart from this little bugger!!

Anyone got any inspiration? Could the EC200 be at fault? It seems that when the vehicle charging system is working, the readout is fine, when the engine is switched off it don't work! The EC200 control panel also shows 0.0 volts when the PSU2007 charging function is switched on and the vehicle battery is selected. :? :? 

Ideas anyone??

Regards

Chris


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

No ideas but I know from previous experience that Sargeant are very response and helpful. I suggest calling or emailing them.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you for your reply Peter. I noticed on the Sargent website that they were on hols until today so didn't want to contact them until sometime this week 

It looks like yet again I'm getting very few replies to something that I post (not that I post very often!). At this rate - i think I might forget renewing my subs to this site next year and look elsewhere for advice!

Once again many thanks for taking the time to offer me advice. 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Chris I believe that Craig from our technical support has sent you a email detailing a couple of checks to try to establish where the problem lies.
I am sure that he and the team will be able to diagnose what is wrong, but please do not hesitate to contact us for further assistance.

Best regards
Ian S


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you Ian. Sorry for the late reply - I've just noticed that I'm not getting the email notification when someone replies on my topics!! :? :? I've had a reply from Craig to my email and I'm now just waiting for a bit of dry weather to explore under the motorhome where I have repaired the connections! :roll: Once again many thanks for your advice and offer of future assistance.

Regards

Chris


----------

